# Keep Your Powder Dry!



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Bearcarver


----------



## ronp (Jun 24, 2010)

Great idea. I can see it helps in loading also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

ronp said:


> Great idea. I can see it helps in loading also.


Yup, pours a lot easier than out of the bag.

I use a wide-mouth jug. Then to pour it in from the bag, I take a smaller necked bottle, like a Pepsi bottle---Cut the bottom off of the Pepsi bottle, turn it upside down inside the wide-mouth jug, and pour slowly. Takes a little while, but I'm in no hurry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The hare lost his race.

Bear


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just pour it on!


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 24, 2010)

Also (just because I saw the bottles of juice there)

Pomegranate Juice. 8 oz a day may greatly help reduce prostate cancer badness (PSA count?). Its so popular that I knew people at my old job in Florida who ate their cereal with it instead of milk!

http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/health-benefit-of-pomegranate-juice

I'm still twitching for cooler weather to try my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER out on LOX! So far I can say the construction and customer support (I was waiting for alder wood) is GREAT!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2010)

HerkySprings said:


> Also (just because I saw the bottles of juice there)
> 
> Pomegranate Juice. 8 oz a day may greatly help reduce prostate cancer badness (PSA count?). Its so popular that I knew people at my old job in Florida who ate their cereal with it instead of milk!
> 
> ...


Yup---No HFCS either.

LOL---The Pomegranate is for me---The Apple Juice is for my MES.

One time in my younger days, we ran out of milk. I tried beer in my cereal. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 24, 2010)

The Pomegranite mixed with some Vodka and tonic is quite refreshing - great idea on the dust storage.

I have almost ten different flavors with the ones I got to do some testing - loving the solution


----------



## meateater (Jun 24, 2010)

I was looking for the pomegranite wood dust!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thats a great idea Bear.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 25, 2010)

> I tried beer in my cereal. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


 Hmmmm, maybe you had some bad cereal?


----------



## caveman (Jun 25, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Hmmmm, maybe you had some bad cereal?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm using my A-MAZE-N smoker now, for the first time, and I was trying to think of how I was going to store my dust.  This is a great idea and perfectly timed!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Hmmmm, maybe you had some bad cereal?


I agree with Caveman---Good one!

BC


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> I'm using my A-MAZE-N smoker now, for the first time, and I was trying to think of how I was going to store my dust.  This is a great idea and perfectly timed!!


Thanks,

This keeps it dry.

Also, I have no mice in the house, but my wife won't let me keep my dust in the house, but if I put the dust in the garage, in plastic bags, the mice will tear them open for nesting material! It's a little pain to get it into the jugs, but it's worth the effort. A bigger opening would be better, but it's what I have available. GatorAde bottles would be good too (wide mouth).

Bear


----------



## smokey mo (Jul 1, 2010)

> I tried beer in my cereal. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


Why would you ruin the beer with cereal...just have pretzels instead.  They are made of the same thing cereal is...right?


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.
> 
> Bearcarver


Great idea -- I've added it to my things to do:-}}

Do you know of any other "dust burning smoke generator"?  I just ordered the A-Maze-N-Smoker because I was impressed with the discussion and videos seen on this web site.  

How about sources of sawdust in flavors?  From your picture, it looks like you have every flavor that the A-Maze-N guy sells.

How much does each juice jar hold?  Full pound, more, or less?


----------



## biaviian (Jul 2, 2010)

My dog likes peach and apple chunks.  Wait till he smells the cherry.  I've caught him in them a few times.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2010)

Great Idea Bear, I have a bunch of 1 gallon Ozarka water bottles that will be perfect....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Great idea -- I've added it to my things to do:-}}
> 
> Do you know of any other "dust burning smoke generator"?  I just ordered the A-Maze-N-Smoker because I was impressed with the discussion and videos seen on this web site.
> 
> ...


Those 64 ounce bottles hold 2 pounds of dust.

Bear


----------

